# What lengths would you go to for a new baler?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Just curious.

What would you be willing to give up for a new baler?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

lcjaynes said:


> Just curious.
> 
> What would you be willing to give up for a new baler?


Some cash.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe most of my dignity. (Not that I have a lot left anyway)


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't really understand the question? Are you looking for someone to say they would trade their soul for a new baler? Swmnhay had the most logical answer. Some cash. Right now I wouldn't give up much anything for a new baler because the one I have isn't that old or used. Of course if someone said for $10,000 cash I'll give you a new MF 2150 baler I would jump at it. So long as MF wasn't dropping the price on all their MF 2150 balers to $10k. But if they said you have to give up $90,000 cash for a new MF 2150 baler I would say no thanks. Or much of anywhere in between $10,000 and $100,000.

Now Saturday night my cousin texted me a craiglist ad for a 2013 NH BC5070 Hayliner with 3000 bales of use for $20k. He parted with that $20k the next day and has a basically new baler at home now. He was within a week of calling the NH dealer to price a new one anyways.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I wouldn't give up my used one. I do not remember the last bale that it missed with me running it, other than the odd missed tie changing rolls of twine.
Best of all, mine is and has been paid for for quite a few years.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My wife, my kids, and the dogs---well, maybe not the dogs. I figure they'd all probably return home in a couple of days anyway. And I'd have a new baler!

Ralph


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Let me ask it like this:

Would you give up your family dog? Would you give up your natural teeth? How far would you go?

I realize this is a bit out of the norm. Just wondering if cash wasn't involved, what exactly of value (to you) would you give up?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a old nag that I would give up.....and I'll throw in a donkey to "sweeten" the deal....if I have to ...... ok, I'll prolly throw in a bag (or two) of sweet feed......and I'll throw in a couple of bridals....got a saddle I'll throw in too.....did I mention I'll deliver them at no charge when I pick up the baler?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw.....what kinda baler we talking about....could possibly do lil more....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lcjaynes said:


> Let me ask it like this:
> 
> Would you give up your family dog? Would you give up your natural teeth? How far would you go?
> 
> I realize this is a bit out of the norm. Just wondering if cash wasn't involved, what exactly of value (to you) would you give up?


I think it really depends on if a person really needs a new one or not. I would trade any equipment I have that would be worth 50% less then a new baler.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of baler are you offering to trade for my dog?


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> What kind of baler are you offering to trade for my dog?


How many good legs does your dog have?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

4. He is real smart. Hard worker. Doesn't listen all that well though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My nag and donkey have 4 working legs.......all the rest of the stuff is in poor to very poor condition. Gonna be needin to know what kinds baler we tradin for tho........ifn I have to "sweeten" the deal a lil more I will.....got a damn good three legged dog....a true survivor, gonna have to be a large square to get him however


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

You're killin' me. "True survivors" just weren't smart enough to stay out of the way in the first place. Not a real good recommendation.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

lcjaynes said:


> You're killin' me. "True survivors" just weren't smart enough to stay out of the way in the first place. Not a real good recommendation.


Damn it....need a cat? He's more mobile.......and father to a bunch of kittens, they gonna be needin to go with him if that's ok, but if it squirrels the deal, I'll consider different options......been a wantin a new baler for a while......


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd have to be a damn good baler to give up Jake. He's been a good dog, and he is irreplaceable.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just saw your changed signarure Stack. Good one.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Done that a few weeks ago actually. Before my HayTalk sabbatical.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So, I take it no new baler in trade for the healthy 4 legged dog? He can herd like mad. He will send a herd of cattle right where you want them. Never a straggler. Just so want them where he wants them.

If you want to play fetch all day he is your guy. If you don't want to at all he will keep it to a couple of hours.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, I will swap you a handful of haytalk liberals for a nice net baler....might even throw a little boot in too just to show you what kind of fella I am  .....and if that ain't enough I can see about having them(liberals) cleaned and skinned for you if you would be so inclined.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

"Haytalk Liberals" Mike? Ain't that an oxymoron?   :lol:


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of smart donkeys!!

I don't understand the question either, 
unless he means what options would ya do without when buying one.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Now if its a brand new mf 1840 with all the bells and whistles, I'd be willing assist in the hiding of any bodies that needed it......


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sure the folks I work with are wondering why I'm laughing to myself, when I should be working. So mum's the word on this whole conversation ....

Deadmoose: I'll pass on the 4-legged cow dog, cause I can see it broke your heart to offer him.

Mike: Cleaned and skinned liberals was tempting, really tempting. But you'd miss 'em, you know you would.

Thorim: I've always wanted to "know a guy" for shady business. Good to know that 'you're the guy.'


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Note to self, don't post my home address on haytalk!



Vol said:


> Lynn, I will swap you a handful of haytalk liberals for a nice net baler....might even throw a little boot in too just to show you what kind of fella I am  .....and if that ain't enough I can see about having them(liberals) cleaned and skinned for you if you would be so inclined.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Lynn, you should ask questions like this often . . . the most laughs I've had in a while . . . .

Three "horsey people" is my best offer 

Shelia


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Might as well trade Sweetie! :huh: If I considered a new baler she'd prolly divorce me anyways!   :lol:


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well if cash don't work I'll offer 1 neighbor,1 horsey customer,and 25 cats.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I could offer up the wife's chickens, a 2 year old unbroke Percheron mule, and an unused saddle.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What is this some sorta Psych. test or something because it's basically pointless.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am keeping my cow dogs.

Have no use for liberals, skinned or other wise.

Gave up on Horsey people when I went to round bales. My two horses are Conservatives and eat round bales.

I will offer my in-bred-crack head neighbor. He will keep you in supply of Diesel fuel, compliments of any neighbor with an off road tank. He is adept at siphoning gas from a lawnmower if you leave it on the trailer over night. Can successfully remove a radiator from any truck parked in one spot for two or more days.

He has a Masters degree from several rehab clinics. Comes complete with a northern accent. Him moving south must have been one of the surrender conditions at Appomattox.

Free shipping.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I am keeping my cow dogs.
> 
> Have no use for liberals, skinned or other wise.
> 
> ...


Hey where do i get one of those conservative horses? Last one i had was definitely a liberal. He always had his head in the feed trough and never did a lick of work. He was constantly taxing me, mainly my patience. Eventually he met his demise and the guard dogs ate well for a month. I think the dogs are conservatives.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Note to self, don't post my home address on haytalk!


No need I have it already. Didn't you see my drone?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> What is this some sorta Psych. test or something because it's basically pointless.


Just cause you don't have anything to pony up with don't intrude on our fun.......surely you have something so coveted that it would be hard to do it, but you would be willing to let go if it for a new baler (still no clarification as to which baler) but hey, it's a new piece of iron regardless......I just can't wait to see who the winner is.......I kno I'm not out of the running yet, I still may sweeten the pot just a bit more once I do a bit more head scratchin


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thinkin Tim may have the most valuable commodity.....think about the cost savings in diesel fuel alone.....more than enuf to offset the losses (well, maybe not once you figure out it's your diesel fuel he's stealing)


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't think of anything I would give up to get rid of my old baler! I just couldn't sleep at night knowing I wasn't going to have to replace a bearing or relace a belt sometime during the season. That would just take all the fun out of it. I just love running all my old worn out equipment.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a little creepy because I hit this with the discbine the other day:

Hmm can't find the pic on my phone but I hit a little drone that crashed in my field.



carcajou said:


> No need I have it already. Didn't you see my drone?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Lostin55 said:


> I could offer up the wife's chickens, a 2 year old unbroke Percheron mule, and an unused saddle.


I'll take the mule. (They're less stubborn than my wife, who isn't as stubborn as me--just ask her.)

Ralph


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

With the way this year has gone and the way next year is looking, I'm starting to wonder what somebody else would give up for my good used balers......


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I'll take the mule. (They're less stubborn than my wife, who isn't as stubborn as me--just ask her.)
> 
> Ralph


In that case, I should warn you that you have to watch out for the teeth and he is sure enough handy with all 4 feet, but he is getting better. He is enrolled in donkey boot camp coming up here pretty quick. As soon as 3rd cutting gets done, and I finish building the barn, and fixing fence. . . . . . 
On the plus side, it only took him about 3 minutes to figure out that if he puts his head down the neck rope slides down and he can put his front leg down.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd give up our traitor of an elected official who went along with the Iran deal plus a mother in law.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I got a old nag that I would give up.....and I'll throw in a donkey to "sweeten" the deal....if I have to ...... ok, I'll prolly throw in a bag (or two) of sweet feed......and I'll throw in a couple of bridals....got a saddle I'll throw in too.....did I mention I'll deliver them at no charge when I pick up the baler?


What about that Ox that keeps get'n stuck in the ditch ? .. sounds like it needs to go to Devildawng.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

lcjaynes said:


> Let me ask it like this:
> 
> Would you give up your family dog? Would you give up your natural teeth? How far would you go?
> 
> I realize this is a bit out of the norm. Just wondering if cash wasn't involved, what exactly of value (to you) would you give up?


If cash has nothing to do with this question .. then I have a simple answer.. " NOTHING "1 of my balers is 14 yrs old the other 2 are 7 and 8 yrs old.. I know them like the back of my hand and and i'am not scared to go bale with any of them any given day of the the season it sure isn't worth giving up any of my body parts for a new baler


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

No dog, finally got a real good setter after several misses. I do like to trade hay for stuff--boom sticks and so on. But come to think of it we did get a new baler, the JD dealer wanted just American money (a PILE of it!)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll throw in all the weathermen also,they never got the forcast right anyway.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll give you the local BTO. He is a real friendly guy. Or at least he is friendly to everybody's land lords.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Well since it would be a new baler and as long as it was that mf 1840 with all the bells and whistles not only will I help bury any bodies that may need it I'd go as far as to divulge several locations of previously buried bodes whom said bodies may or may not bring one incredible riches upon discovery, but *ONLY FOR A BRAND SPANKING NEW MF 1840 WITH ALL THE BELLS AND WHISTLES ......... lol*


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I went the length of 27 miles to get my new baler. And cash too, along with a trade in. I left all livestock at home.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What date do they announce the winner ....... (Purty sure I have this in the bag....)

Sno, I'm really disappointed in your offers.....not that the op feels the same as I do, but he ain't said a word about trading in no old beat up balers....heck, I'm purty sure ifn theys givin away a new baler, they ain't got no room on the lot for your junk . Surely you have something, not that it matters, I think Tim's crack head is gonna be hard to beat in the end.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If'n they cain't take snowballs used equipment, they fer sher ain't taking me and my kins machines... I hear they's even puttin' these new fangled "cabs" on 'em! Crazy!!!

Oh, and devildawg, the OP is a sweet lady who is the editor of Progressive Forage Grower. Not that it really matters, just a little nugget of information.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I suppose I'd give up 20" of rain in June. I'll also throw in a day job that apparently I'm indispensable to during planting and haying season and has little use for me November thru March unless I have a big hay order to fill. Basically I'll throe in Murphy's law for free . although I don't think I topped the fuel thieving crackhead . that's priceless!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I will trade you every white tailed deer in the county.......depending on what baler it is I might could throw in all the groundhogs as well. They are nice and fat from a steady diet of soybeans and alfalfa.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would "like" the last two posts but apparently I'm on "like curfew".....so I'll just go ahead and say it "I like them last two posts"
I'll add a third "like" for the progressive forage grower always "liked" that publication.....

Any updates as to when/where/what on the baler..... Got a few cards still up my sleeve


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> What date do they announce the winner ....... (Purty sure I have this in the bag....)
> 
> Sno, I'm really disappointed in your offers.....not that the op feels the same as I do, but he ain't said a word about trading in no old beat up balers....heck, I'm purty sure ifn theys givin away a new baler, they ain't got no room on the lot for your junk . Surely you have something, not that it matters, I think Tim's crack head is gonna be hard to beat in the end.....


devildawg I think you misunderstood.. I 'am really happy withe the balers I have now really wouldn't go to great lengths to get a new baler..... But I would give up the Village idiot SIL for a couple pallets of twine I doubt he would be worth a new baler but he rates right up there with Tim's crack head


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't have to event think to long to figure you'd for sure work a trade for him.......even if it was a Deere baler


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

snowball said:


> If cash has nothing to do with this question .. then I have a simple answer.. " NOTHING "1 of my balers is 14 yrs old the other 2 are 7 and 8 yrs old.. I know them like the back of my hand and and i'am not scared to go bale with any of them any given day of the the season it sure isn't worth giving up any of my body parts for a new baler


Sno, Where is the PowerJoke?, I thought that would have been on the list for a new baler.

Oh, I forgot, the PowerJoke is like a body part for you and to part with it would result in much grief.

Grieving for a PJ is a slow and painful process........lol.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Coondle said:


> Sno, Where is the PowerJoke?, I thought that would have been on the list for a new baler.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, the PowerJoke is like a body part for you and to part with it would result in much grief.
> 
> Grieving for a PJ is a slow and painful process........lol.


I Finally just got the Power smoke figured out.. I can't openly say in public what it took to fix it.. but it had to do with a stupid filter that was factory installed to keep the EPA happy (Let's just say I replaced it) .....As for the Village Idiot Ya devildawg I'd even take a JD baler.. even a wire tie 14T with bad twisters would be a good deal... FOR ME !  . I might condenser Tim's gas stealing Crack head as a trade .. a 60 day stent in re-hab and a lighter will fix the problems there.  The is no fix'n the village idiot


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

snowball said:


> I might condenser Tim's gas stealing Crack head as a trade .. a 60 day stent in re-hab and a lighter will fix the problems there.  The is no fix'n the village idiot


60 days of rehab is minor time. He spent 3 of 7 years in the big house for trying to run over his parents in a WallMart parking lot. Got out on good behavior and momma took him back in. Went into the scrap business compliments of me. 7 radiators later he quit scrapping. It was spring before I missed the one out of the F9000 dump truck. ($1,900)

He is lighter proof, can't burn. He set the ground on fire 3 times in one day trying to replace a truck starter with the hot wire connected. Local fire department said if it happened again they would let it burn.

Hospital helicopter landed in my front pasture because a friend he met in a rehab stint was an expert tree trimmer. They built a 2x4 boy scout ladder to the top of a huge oak. The guy landed on his back still clutching the 2x4. 10 penny nails just barely made it to the bark.

I am blessed but would freely share his skills permanently for a new baler whether I needed it or not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> 60 days of rehab is minor time. He spent 3 of 7 years in the big house for trying to run over his parents in a WallMart parking lot. Got out on good behavior and momma took him back in. Went into the scrap business compliments of me. 7 radiators later he quit scrapping. It was spring before I missed the one out of the F9000 dump truck. ($1,900)
> He is lighter proof, can't burn. He set the ground on fire 3 times in one day trying to replace a truck starter with the hot wire connected. Local fire department said if it happened again they would let it burn.
> Hospital helicopter landed in my front pasture because a friend he met in a rehab stint was an expert tree trimmer. They built a 2x4 boy scout ladder to the top of a huge oak. The guy landed on his back still clutching the 2x4. 10 penny nails just barely made it to the bark.
> I am blessed but would freely share his skills permanently for a new baler whether I needed it or not.


LMAO, you just can't make this stuff up any better can ya' ..... truly amazing


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> 60 days of rehab is minor time. He spent 3 of 7 years in the big house for trying to run over his parents in a WallMart parking lot. Got out on good behavior and momma took him back in. Went into the scrap business compliments of me. 7 radiators later he quit scrapping. It was spring before I missed the one out of the F9000 dump truck. ($1,900)
> He is lighter proof, can't burn. He set the ground on fire 3 times in one day trying to replace a truck starter with the hot wire connected. Local fire department said if it happened again they would let it burn.
> Hospital helicopter landed in my front pasture because a friend he met in a rehab stint was an expert tree trimmer. They built a 2x4 boy scout ladder to the top of a huge oak. The guy landed on his back still clutching the 2x4. 10 penny nails just barely made it to the bark.
> I am blessed but would freely share his skills permanently for a new baler whether I needed it or not.


 It sounds like this guy is worth a new baler AND a new rake as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> It sounds like this guy is worth a new baler AND a new rake as well.


If theys to throw the tree trimmer in with the deal they might could get a rake no kiddin......not sure the first guy is entertaining enuf without his sidekick the arborist.....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> LMAO, you just can't make this stuff up any better can ya' ..... truly amazing


you took the words right out of my mouth Devildawg.. the best I can do for now the village idiot drove a fence staple (1"1/2 )all the way in his thumb last Sunday  I'am the 1 that got to pull it out too !!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

snowball said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth Devildawg.. the best I can do for now the village idiot drove a fence staple (1"1/2 )all the way in his thumb last Sunday  I'am the 1 that got to pull it out too !!!!!!


Maybe you should of just left him there?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> LMAO, you just can't make this stuff up any better can ya' ..... truly amazing


I have hesitated sharing his latest stunt because it is actually tragic.

He hit another vehicle with his dead father's Ram 2500. A different WallMart parking lot this time. How he managed to drive the truck home is a miracle. Insurance totaled the truck.

He made it home and called the sherif and said someone stole the truck, wrecked it and brought it back home.

He was stoned and the cops told him he was not telling the truth. He confessed to the wreck. What he did not know is he killed the other driver. They arrested him on the spot.

He is out on house arrest awaiting trial. This will be his third felony and is looking at life.

It is a shame an innocent person had to die to finally get him locked up forever.

You can tell when he is lying because his lips move.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is sad. I could describe the way he would be a good trade for the baler but that discussion is only fit for the boiler room and probably only in Texas...


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

What is going on winter started and your all snow bound in the house a month already??????????????

Other than the sad fate of a innocent person there has been some great hummer shared here.

If you want to be a real friend to crack head and not pay his keep the rest of his days tell him to run off to the left coast refuge city's.I'm sure he would fit right in and what is one more out here.

Now back to serious business. The most beautiful black horse ,a Garfield the Cat imitator,the best line of 1970 haying equipment. I know it doesn't compare well,but the crack head would appear to be out of the running. Be sides I only have a 60 HP tractor to bale with and nobody is selling new balers with there own engine any more so unless a new tractor is part of the deal not interested.


----------

